

Show HN: How to install Keen IO Analytics into Node.js apps in mere seconds - lhnz
https://keen.io/blog/78561215787/how-to-install-keen-io-analytics-into-your-node-js-app

======
lhnz
Link to the Github project [0] for those that don't want to read the marketing
spiel. ;)

Would be great to get some issues and pull requests to help improve it. I'm
completely open.

[0] [https://github.com/sebinsua/express-
keenio](https://github.com/sebinsua/express-keenio)

